# Oil Pan Leak



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, after 71,000 miles looks like the oil pan is leaking. Local shop said that Chevy didn't use a gasket, but a gasket sealer.

Anyone know if they is covered under the power train warranty?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes. Covered.


----------

